# housing in AD



## LadySage (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm new here and am hoping someone can calm my fears a bit. We're supposed to be headed out to Abu Dhabi for work in a few weeks. We've been very excited about it. But now I've been having a closer look at the rental situation there on dubizzle and other sites, and I'm finding homes with very small space for much more than we've been allocated for housing. Our housing allowance is about 11,500 dirhams per month. What can we expect in AD for this amount? There are three of us, including a small child. We are used to living in a 3-bedroom, 2-bathroom 1200 square foot home in the States, small by American standards. Ideally I would not like to go smaller. Is it possible to get something like this in AD on 11,500 dirhams a month? And not run down and dilapidated, I mean something relatively clean and decent? I'm not expecting luxury, and I don't mean to sound like a spoiled whiny westerner - I know things could be worse - but especially since we have a child we are not in a position to "rough it" in this respect. Any advice? I'm getting worried about this move.


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi ,
Don't worry because now prices are going down and down...I am sure u will get good place
I have the same fears you had...but now no 

Keep it up


----------



## rwilsher (Aug 24, 2012)

What is the cheapest one can expect to pay to rent a one person place in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Fossildog (Jun 10, 2012)

Have a look at Reem Island. 5 minutes by car from Abu Dhabi, lots of two beds available for around AED 120k a year. Brand new with great views.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

LadySage said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here and am hoping someone can calm my fears a bit. We're supposed to be headed out to Abu Dhabi for work in a few weeks. We've been very excited about it. But now I've been having a closer look at the rental situation there on dubizzle and other sites, and I'm finding homes with very small space for much more than we've been allocated for housing. Our housing allowance is about 11,500 dirhams per month. What can we expect in AD for this amount? There are three of us, including a small child. We are used to living in a 3-bedroom, 2-bathroom 1200 square foot home in the States, small by American standards. Ideally I would not like to go smaller. Is it possible to get something like this in AD on 11,500 dirhams a month? And not run down and dilapidated, I mean something relatively clean and decent? I'm not expecting luxury, and I don't mean to sound like a spoiled whiny westerner - I know things could be worse - but especially since we have a child we are not in a position to "rough it" in this respect. Any advice? I'm getting worried about this move.


I would say your expectations are far too high for the allowance. You can get a decent two bedroomed flat for 11,500 AED per month but definitely not a house. If you get a flat it will be an old one in not a nice area. I hope you realise that you usually have to pay the full year of rent in full in advance.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

If you reside off the island you can rent a 3 bed villa with study in al reef for 100 000 k per year.
It's about 2500 sq feet. The 4 beds are 130000k per year and about 2800 sq feet.
It's also a new development and full,of expats!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

rwilsher said:


> What is the cheapest one can expect to pay to rent a one person place in Abu Dhabi?


Cheapest I know of in a nice area and new/nearly new building would be about 90,000 AED per year on-island, more for Corniche/sea views and less for older flat or less desirable area - or a sub-let. Avoid sub-lets as you don't have a legal tenancy agreement and would have problems later when your residence visa comes up for renewal. You can get cheaper prices like 40,000 AED off-island like Khalifa City. As mentioned prices are coming down but not everywhere and a lot of building owners are refusing to reduce rents, preferring to keep flats empty.


----------



## mutley (Nov 9, 2011)

Have a look at Al Reef properties (right next to AD airport) 4 & 5 beds will be within your budget. It's a lovely place to live & very within commutable distance to the city centre (20 mins). 

Good luck x


----------

